# Major website upgrade



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

When I started my website a few millennia ago, I was basically posting digital versions of the scrapbook pages I make of my finished models. For example:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/f16a1.html
The same thing I print and put in a binder, I'd digitize and put up on the site.

Lately I've come to think that doesn't really show off the models as well as a bunch of nice big photos. So I started doing this:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kfirc7.html
A nice big graphic and a bunch of big photos to click on.

So what the hell, I decided to attack my website a section at a time and convert the old boring pages into the new format. I had to rephotograph a lot of old models to get enough decent pictures of some of them. I decided to start with my Luft '46 collection, and I just finished doing that. The rest will follow slowy, 'cause, ya know, there are a few hundred models on there!

So here we are, the world premiere of my upgraded
_*LUFT' 46 COLLECTION!*_

http://www.inpayne.com/models/luft46/models_projekts.html

Enjoy!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree John I like the website layout it kinda showcases the kit ......keep up the good work !


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Very impressive!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

.

Sadly, new pictures of 10-20-year-old models show things like yellowed vac canopies, canopies fogged with embedded dust, yellowed paint... Oh well.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Excuses, excuses....

Love the Luft '46 stuff! All that money poured into bogus aircraft studies that would could never have flown in '45. But Hitler loved that stuff and these new young boneheaded engineers ate it up (the money needed for then in production aircraft). Those in the Luftwaffe just rolled their eyes thinking what is that idiot doing?

But...bad for them, good for us!

Carl-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Moving on to rephotographing some of my modern jet models, I set up a 20-year-old Hasegawa F-15, and as I'm taking pictures, one of the stabilizers falls off. :lol: Then as I'm fixing that, I notice the entire model has yellowed, decals dullcoat and all. :freak: So I start taking pictures again and the _other _stabilizer falls off!!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I like your new format John.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*JETS!*

http://www.inpayne.com/models/jets/models_jets.html

I'm disturbed by how small this section is, but it was certainly quick to update thanks to that. Some of my oldest kits were in here. I built that F-16 in 1984 while recovering from a back injury! Gotta build more and flesh it out. I actually have an F-111 on the bench at the moment.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dammit, I was trying to work on this yesterday, and people kept bringing me actual work to do! 

:lol:

It's rough when you have a slow period at work, and you get a personal project in full swing, and the slow period stops.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Man, that all looks great! 

Not only are the models amazing, the presentation if beautiful too! Fantastic work on both!

Now I wanna dig out my Luft '46 stuff again!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks! 

Yeah, Luft 46 is addictive.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Prototype jets and experimentals:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/jets/models_jetsx.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Still plugging away. Today I finished updating:

*MONSTER FIGURES*
http://www.inpayne.com/models/figures/models_figure_monsters.html

and
*SUPERHEROES AND CARTOON FIGURES*
http://www.inpayne.com/models/figures/models_figure_heroes.html

Also
*NUDE BABES FIGURES*
which I won't link directly, but you can get to from the overall models page:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/models.html

Some new photography of older models, some original shots. All new layouts with bigger pics. BTW, for those of you who think you need to stuff vinyl kits to keep them from sagging, I compared original and new pics and She-Hulk looks exactly the same as she did 20 years ago. Compare the main pic to one of the new ones on the right. Likewise, if you're afraid of resin figures sagging too, The Crow's outspread arms haven't budged perceptibly since I built him God knows how long ago.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A random few in the general FIGURES section have been updated - "Next" and "Stuck on You", as well as Maria and Merlin. The rest are to come eventually.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Been busy. The whole *WWII British Aircraft* section is updated with new bigger photos, as well as the short section on my* Dad's planes*.

Click the first two links in the latest updates banner:
http://www.inpayne.com/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Updated the _*US WWII section*_. Lotsa photos, some new, some old.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/planes/models_wwii_us.html

SWome new info and hi-res photos of one of my Dad's P-47s, _Big Squaw_.


----------

